# Aquatop canister filter



## SweetCaroline237 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi,
I'm pretty new to this whole deal and am interested in starting a 55 gallon tank soon. I came across an ad for a used Aquatop canister filter thats supposed to work on up to 100 gallons with a 9w UV sterilizer, used for 4 months, including media, for $75 obo. Would this be a good deal? Any advice is appreciated! Thanks -
Caroline


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

You can get new ones on Amazon for under $100. $75 is tempting but be prepared to fix leaks and order new parts. I did buy one on ebay for $35. It needed new uv bulb and crystal.


----------



## SweetCaroline237 (Aug 21, 2013)

I was afraid of that. Thanks!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

What model aquatop? CF400UV goes for $100 new and CF500UV goes for $130 new. Usually used equipment should go for half price even in good condition. I wouldn't spend more than $60 for either model.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

clhinds78 said:


> What model aquatop? CF400UV goes for $100 new and CF500UV goes for $130 new. Usually used equipment should go for half price even in good condition. I wouldn't spend more than $60 for either model.


as said above. if you are learning and don't know what your looking at re: second hand filters, i think you are best of buying new since they are not that more expencive anyway with warranty!

if you are unsure what your looking at with used filters then your taking a huge chance...what if the filter had a very fine crack in the casing and let go all over your house? so many variables that may cost you far more than a new purchase.

good luck with your new tank :thumb:


----------

